# Cooler Master HAF X RC-942



## Schnitzkie (27. Juni 2010)

Neue Infos und Bilder sind zum Gehäuse aufgetaucht. Ab 31.07.10 ist es bei Caseking für 179,99€ zu haben. 

*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 230 x 550 x 590 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stahl
Gewicht: 14,35 kg
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 230 mm (Front, Red LED)
1x 200 mm (Seitenteil)
1x 140 mm (Rückseite)
1x 200 mm (Deckel)
1x 200 mm (Deckel, optional)
1x 120 mm (VGA-Lüftertunnel, optional)
1x 80 x 15 mm (VGA-Halter, optional)
Laufwerksschächte: 
6x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
2x 2,5 / 1,8 Zoll (intern, nutzen je einen 5,25 Zoll Slot)
Erweiterungsslots: 9
Netzteil (optional): Standard ATX
I/O Panel:
2x USB 3.0
2x USB 2.0
1x eSATA
1x Firewire
1x je Audio IN/OUT
 
                  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNQ-knaKwaU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNQ-knaKwaU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Quelle und bessere Bilder: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...HAF-X-RC-942-KKN1-Big-Tower-black::14776.html


----------



## herethic (27. Juni 2010)

Sicher auch noch hilfreich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLFbjR97moM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLFbjR97moM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWf47-UVXUE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mWf47-UVXUE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ezio (27. Juni 2010)

Zu teuer für einen Plastikbomber!


----------



## .Mac (27. Juni 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Zu teuer für einen Plastikbomber!


Jop, für den Preis bekommt man ja schon so einige LianLi´s.
Würde das Ding eh nicht kaufen, da wäre wohl das CM960II die bessere Wahl bei dem Preis.


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2010)

Das Gehäuse kann man aber auch woanders billiger vorbestellen 

Ich sehe hier in der News aber auch keine neuen Fakten zu Gehäuse, die gibt es schon länger...


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2010)

darf ich hier mal die chance nutzen, und fragen, wofür HAF eigentlich stehen soll? man findet aber auch wirklich _nirgends_ irgendeine erklärung ><


----------



## derP4computer (27. Juni 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Zu teuer für einen Plastikbomber!


Genau!


.Mac schrieb:


> Jop, für den Preis bekommt man ja schon so einige LianLi´s.
> Würde das Ding eh nicht kaufen, da wäre wohl das CM960II die bessere Wahl bei dem Preis.


Genau!

Ich war richtig entäuscht als ich das erste mal ein HAF angefasst habe.


----------



## sentinel1 (27. Juni 2010)

High Air Flow


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> High Air Flow


aaaaaaah, doch so simpel >< dank dir


----------



## Lower (27. Juni 2010)

HAF = High Air Flow

Jow HAF = ein Plastik/Staubbomber! Ich war echt nicht zufrieden!


----------



## Schnitzkie (27. Juni 2010)

Ich bin eurer Meinung. Ich hatte selber das HAF und war echt enttäuscht vor allem zu dem Preis. Sollte man mal CM an Kopf werfen, dass sie da mal was ändern sollten.


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2010)

Staub wird es ja nicht mehr so viel geben, da CM endlich Staubfilter eingebaut hat. Ich werde mir das HAF-X dann demnächst anschaffen, wenn es mal endlich auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## mistamagma (27. Juni 2010)

OMG, da ist ja mehr plastik als Stahl drann. Wieso baut coolermaster nichtmal ein schönes alu gehäuse, eventuell mit seitenfenster, in einer Preisklasse von 60€ ?




Gruß
Sven


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab das HAF 932, und bin bis auf den Staub auch zufrieden. Habs damals für 130€ beim Käsekönig gekauft.

Das neue gefällt mir sehr, aber ich bleib jetzt beim 932^^ Und der Preis ist zu hoch, sooo gut ist es dann doch nicht. 120-140€ ja, aber so nicht.


----------



## Amigo (28. Juni 2010)

Hab auch ein HAF 932 seit ca. 3 Monaten, war ein Geschenk, sonst wär es Lian Li geworden. 
Ist zwar schön groß und der Airflow stimmt auf jeden Fall, aber mir doch zu offen gebaut... 
Es verstaubt schnell und richtig silenttauglich ist es auch nicht, der neue macht es da auch nicht unbedingt besser.
Aber ein richtiges Window oder komplett geschlossenes Seitenteil wär bestimmt beliebt.
Zumindest hat es keine gelochte Seite wie das alte... und Filter! 

Edit: wenn ihr auf den Preis achtet, achtet mal auf den USB 3.0 Support... 
Ist bei Lian Li ja auch nicht anders... ohne den läge das 942 bestimmt auf 932 Niveau vom Preis. 
Zu schön wenn man die Kabel nicht rausführen müsste,  aber verschmerzbar... wer hat schon nen 3.0 Stick...


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2010)

was sagt ihr eigentlich zu denn neuen Antec dark fleet, ähnliches Deisgn.

Antec Dark Fleet Gehäuse @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2010)

Antec-typisch absolut hässlich. Die haben nur 2-3 hübsche Cases im Angebot.


----------



## kenji_91 (28. Juni 2010)

mistamagma schrieb:


> OMG, da ist ja mehr plastik als Stahl drann. Wieso baut coolermaster nichtmal ein schönes alu gehäuse, eventuell mit seitenfenster, in einer Preisklasse von 60€ ?




1.Das liegt dran, dass der große Absatzmarkt vom HAF eigentlich in den USA liegt.
Außerdem hatte die Entwicklung sehr viel Arbeit gekostet.
Jedoch hatte ich damals erfahren, dass das Case eigentlich zum gleichen Preis wie das 932 angeboten wird. 
Wer viel mit dem Militärlook arbeitet, weiß, dass solche Formen nicht so leicht mit Metallen herzustellen sind. 
Das Case aus Aluminium würde wiederum gigantische Zahlen hinter sich herziehen und würde somit sein Ziel die Masse zu erreichen verfehlen.
Außerdem muss Kunststoff (NICHT PLASTIK ) nicht immer schlecht sein.
BISHER hat noch KEINER das Case hautnah beobachten können, noch darf er ein Urteil darüber fällen.

2. Wunschdenken.
60€ Aluminium Cases mit Seitenfenster...
Frag mal bei einem örtlichen Baumarkt nach, wieviel 100x0,2cm Aluminium Platten kosten.
Frag dann einen örtlichen Ingenieur wieviel ein Auftrag kostet, ein CAD-Modell zu erstellen.
Dann denk dir deinen Teil mit der Verarbeitung dazu, was die Maschinen und Arbeiter kosten....

Achja....
Die ganzen Zwischenschritte kosten auch Geld.
Logistik, Marketing und dann muss man die laufenden Kosten noch decken...
Das Leben ist kein Zuckerschlecken und Leute wie du sollten die rosa Brille absetzen.


----------



## Hugo78 (28. Juni 2010)

@kenji_91

Er meinte wohl eher, das Coolermaster mal ein schlichtes Alugehäuse bauen sollte.
Zb. ein Lancool K1, K6 oder K7 hatten damals auch nicht Welt gekostet.
Innen Stahl, Aussen Alu. Die Aktuellen Lancool Gehäuse gefallen mir dagegen garnicht, sind auch so Plastik - ... ähm ... Kunststoff Bomber.

Oder Lian Li ihre PC-7F, PC-60F Voll-Alu Gehäuse bekommt man auch schon ab 80€, ein PC-8NB ist sogar noch 10€ günstiger.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also ich hab das HAF 932, und bin bis auf den Staub auch zufrieden. Habs damals für 130€ beim Käsekönig gekauft.
> 
> Das neue gefällt mir sehr, aber ich bleib jetzt beim 932^^ Und der Preis ist zu hoch, sooo gut ist es dann doch nicht. 120-140€ ja, aber so nicht.


Finde die HAF`s einfach martialisch gutDas HAF-X würde für um die 130 € aber viel interessanter wirken. Weil alle immer so wegen der Staubentwicklung meckern. So schlimm ist die  gar nicht, es sei denn man ist Tierhalter Ich bastel ca. 1-2 mal im Monat an meinem HAF rum und bei mir gibts bis auf ein paar Mini-Staubkörnchen nicht viel zu sehn... Zeigt mir ein Gehäuse das absolut staubfrei bleibt


----------



## _hellgate_ (28. Juni 2010)

ja ich würde da jetzt auch nciht so rum nörgel... ich meine wenn er schon einen HAF besitzt ist es doch kalr dass da auch staubmittransportiert wird....


----------



## Torr Samaho (28. Juni 2010)

immer dieses hässlich-argument, sogar bei teilen, die man im normalen gebrauch gar nicht zu gesicht kriegt 

 ich habe das haf932, wichtig ist mir, dass es reichlich platz bietet und guten airfllow hat. so riesige lüfter können auch langsam drehen und schaufeln immer noch genug luft. was das plastik angeht... klar hätte ich lieber alles aus alu, aber lian li ist mir da recht teuer, auch wenn deren gehäuse zugegebenermaßen edel aussehen.

bei so großen lüftern passen die gängigen fertigfilter (120-140 mm) nicht. das staubproblem löst man am besten mit pollenfilter / pollenschutzgitter (dichte 0,1), polyestergewebe meterware, ( Tesa 55020-01 Protect Pollenschutzgitter 130x150 cm Fliegen-/Pollenschutzgitter: Haushaltshelfer Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de )das man wie gewünscht zuschneidet und mit doppelseitigem klebeband befestigt. hört sich jetzt an wie eine notlösung, sieht aber gar nicht so übel aus wie gedacht. wirkt sehr gründlich, ohne den luftstrom zu beeinträchtigen.

das sieht so aus:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erfahrungsbericht-cooler-master-cm-690-a.html


----------



## Einer von Vielen (28. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> was sagt ihr eigentlich zu denn neuen Antec dark fleet, ähnliches Deisgn.
> 
> Antec Dark Fleet Gehäuse @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal


Also bei dem Gehäuse kommt mir echt das !!!!
Das gewinnt das HAF ja noch einen Schönheitswettbewerb


----------



## MaJu1337 (28. Juni 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Also bei dem Gehäuse kommt mir echt das !!!!
> Das gewinnt das HAF ja noch einen Schönheitswettbewerb



/sign

Also das macht die Entscheidung für das CM690 II "Windowed" echt leichter


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn das Ding vollmetal wäre würd ich mirs sofort kaufen. Werksseitige HotSwap Bays sind schon was feines, aber nicht wenn das Ding fast nur aus Plastik besteht. 
Bei meinem 690er kann ich damit noch leben, besonders da ich es für 35€ geschossen hab, aber nicht bei einem 170€ Case.


----------



## maxe (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin froh noch den Vorgänger des HAFs, das Stacker 832 erwischt zu haben, das hab ich für 180€ bekommen, ist komplett aus Alu, sieht meiner Meinung zehn mal so edel und elegant aus und das ganze in einer Verarbeitung auf Lian-Li Niveau. Ausserdem fand ich das allererste HAF noch am schönsten, wobei schön eigentlich kein passender Ausdruck dafür ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Juni 2010)

Muss ich zustimmen gibts besseres für den Preis


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse eigentlich recht gut. Kabeldurchführung und Hot Swop Bay wirken durchdacht. Frontpanel wirkt auch sehr ordentlich, aber wer Kunststoff nicht leiden kann, muss eben doch zum Obsidian 800D greifen


----------



## Green.Tea (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich auf das HAF-942 holen da ich mit meinem jetzigen HAF-932 sehr zufrieden bin ! Das 942 hat m.M. sehr sehr gute features die ich beim 932 noch fermisst habe und ganz ehrlich ich habe ne katze die zur Zeit stark am haaren ist (winterfell los werden ) und sie streicht auch mal des öfteren an der front des 932 vorbei und haare im lüfter oder innenraum habe ich selbst ohne Staubfilter noch nicht erlebt ! aber wo ich euch recht geben muss ist der Preispunkt 180 € sind echt nicht wenig


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2010)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> Das 942 hat m.M. sehr sehr gute features die ich beim 932 noch vermisst habe und ganz ehrlich ich habe ne katze die zur Zeit stark am haaren ist (winterfell los werden ) und sie streicht auch mal des öfteren an der front des 932 vorbei und haare im lüfter oder innenraum habe ich selbst ohne Staubfilter noch nicht erlebt !


LOL 

Das kenne ich, aber so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht, aber ich werde mit es trotzdem kaufen, wenn es mal endlich verfügbar ist


----------

